# Deputy Sheriff Christopher Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Christopher Smith*
Leon County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Saturday, November 22, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 5 years, 11 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/22/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff Christopher Smith was shot from ambush when he responded to reports of a house fire at the end of Caracus Court. Deputy Smith was among the first to arrive on scene at approximately 10:22 a.m and was immediately shot and killed by the subject.

The subject then took Deputy Smith's firearm and continued to fire at other responders, including members of the Tallahassee Fire Department and Tallahassee Police Department. One other sheriff's deputy was shot and wounded before the subject was shot and killed by an off-duty Tallahassee police officer who had responded to the sound of gunfire.

It is believed that the subject intentionally set the house fire with the intention to kill as many first responders as possible.

Deputy Sheriff Christopher Smith has previously served as a dispatcher and corrections officer. He served with the Leon County Sheriff's Office for almost six years. Deputy Smith is survived by his wife and children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Larry Campbell
Leon County Sheriff's Office
2825 Municipal Way
Tallahassee, FL 32304

Phone: (850) 922-3300

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22278-deputy-sheriff-christopher-smith#ixzz3JvcrNqA3


----------

